# privoxy problems



## b7j0c (Mar 21, 2009)

hi

I've installed the privoxy port but find that the default rc script does not start the daemon. if i set

privoxy_user="root" 

in /etc/rc.conf, it will start. the (apparently broken) default is user privoxy. 

thanks - brad


----------



## anomie (Mar 21, 2009)

Is there a question in there, or are you just commenting? 

If the former, I'd recommend reading the entire rc(8) manpages. It is probably more information than you wanted to know, but it is really valuable in troubleshooting rc script problems. Also, there is a good EXAMPLES section that shows a minimal rc.d/ script. 

I experimented with the tor / privoxy Ports a couple years back. IIRC even then one (or both) of their rc scripts were borked. I had to do some tweaking to get them behave properly.


----------



## b7j0c (Mar 22, 2009)

anomie said:
			
		

> Is there a question in there, or are you just commenting?



well i was wondering why the default rc scripts used in the port were broken. but thanks for the other pointers.


----------

